# Rear wheelhouse question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi guys. Getting ready to purchase rear wheelhouses for my 69, should I buy a pair of complete wheelhouses or buy the inners and outers separately? The complete ones are more expensive. Thanks


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

If it were me .... I'd only replace what needs replaced. That being said. If you are set on replacing both inner and outer .... to me it seems like it would be easier to buy them separately, which will allow the most adjust-ability when installing them. I'm however no expert on the matter. Just how imagine it would be. 

Good luck on which ever path you take.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Makes sense


----------

